

The Need for Standardization in Crowdsourcing - Panos
http://www.behind-the-enemy-lines.com/2012/02/need-for-standardization-in.html

======
anandkulkarni
Having been party to this conversation for some time, I largely agree –
MobileWorks (www.mobileworks.com) has been taking steps in this direction for
some time, though I can't speak to what other crowd platforms are up to.

